# What fertilizer between aeration and leveling?



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I'm going to level this weekend. I aerated the lawn last Thursday. What should I put down before I sand it? Milorganite, strong nitrogen or both?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm a Milo fanboy, but it won't help you much in the sanding project. I'd use a quick release like 46-0-0 to give the Bermuda some extra boost to make it past the sand.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I can see the case for both sides, but I would probably fertilize after the sand goes down so it doesn't get moved around in the raking/dragging process - I'm a little OCD though. If I was going to fertilize before the sand goes down, I would do it a week or two in advance, making sure it was watered in good. But again, that's just me.

I'm also a little more conservative with the Nitrogren. I would use something with at least _some_ slow release at a rate somewhere under 1.0 pound of N per thousand. If I thought it needed more, I would wait a few weeks and apply more. Low mowing heights and excess Nitrogen can favor disease intensity. I had some leaf spot last year, and it was terrible.

So there are a lot of options, but it sounds like you're heading in the right direction. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I would take the advise Ware has given. He has done this a couples times, I've done this zero times.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

46-0-0 or some other fast-release N source would be fine... I probably just wouldn't drop it at a pound per thousand rate.

How much sand are you putting down?


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

I typically go the foliar route with Calcium Nitrate after aeration, but the 46-0-0 should get that top growth going after sanding. Depending on your soils needs, Sulfate of Potash is very helpful in recovery also depending if you aerated or even used a heavy duty drag to smooth out the sand.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Well... I went with some milorganite and here is why. I already have a lawn fertilizer company so I didn't want to double up on that. Next, I've had good luck with Milo in the past so I planned on using it and am hoping I can bury the smell with the sand. I put down about 2 tons so far. I have to say that I got my feelings a little hurt just now. After 4 strong hours of brushing sand I watered it in and most of my aeration holes reappeared. WTF mate?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Not knowing what your lawn guys are putting down, I think Milo is a safe bet.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Those aeration holes will fill themselves up with sand soon enough. That's not going to make a huge difference of whether your lawn as a whole gets level or not.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

M311att said:


> Well... I went with some milorganite and here is why. I already have a lawn fertilizer company so I didn't want to double up on that. Next, I've had good luck with Milo in the past so I planned on using it and am hoping I can bury the smell with the sand. I put down about 2 tons so far. I have to say that I got my feelings a little hurt just now. After 4 strong hours of brushing sand I watered it in and most of my aeration holes reappeared. WTF mate?


most people aerate and just leave the cores sitting, no biggie. They holes will eventually close on there own in a short amount of time


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Thanks guys. I may just be a little OCD when it comes to my lawn. I'll just have to give it some time.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

M311att said:


> I may just be a little OCD when it comes to my lawn.


You're in good company here at TLF.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Finished front yard. 4 tons total. Do you guys continue to drag all week?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Only if it needs to be touched up. My experience has been that my drag mat stresses the turf a bit, so I try to minimize that.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

2 days after sanding


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Front yard


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great!


----------

